

San Diego Hacker News Meetup #11 (Fri 11/19) - compumike
http://anyvite.com/6vepccqsiw

======
compumike
Please note the date change! (Normally, we meet the last Friday of each month,
but we've moved up to 11/19 due to Thanksgiving.)

Last time we had ~30 attendees and basically filled the entire venue.

RSVP requested. Free event, but the coffee shop owner likes to get a headcount
to reserve seating for us.

~~~
misham
You know about Brant Cooper's meetup this Thursday? Might reduce the number of
people that can attend

Update: link - [http://www.meetup.com/SanDiego-Tech-
Founders/calendar/153343...](http://www.meetup.com/SanDiego-Tech-
Founders/calendar/15334382/)

~~~
compumike
Thanks for the link! Thursday 11/18 is quite a busy day in San Diego for tech
meetups, but Friday 11/19 looks quiet:

<http://www.sdtechscene.org/>

(Hmm, we're not on there yet for November...) In any case, our meetup
currently is largely a "social" meetup, not a presentation-based one, so I
consider it to be complementary to a lot of the existing meetups in San Diego.

